# "Kiln" for drying pen blanks and small bowls



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I made this over the weekend and it seems to be working pretty well.It's made from a small wine cooler that I picked up at work that was being throwed out.It has a fan in the top to move the air around and a light in the bottom to produce heat.I did add a therometer to keep an eye on the temp. inside.I ran it for a few hours and the temp stayed around 105-110.I think it's going to work nicely.I like the glass front so I can keep an eye on things.:smile:
Donny


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I forgot to mention that there are holes in the top and the bottom so air can flow in and out.I'm not exactly sure how long it will take to dry my blanks but I'm thinking that running it a few hours a day will make the blanks dry in a few weeks.
Donny


----------



## wvcraftsman (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice way to recycle Donny. I really like the concept. Keep us posted how well the blanks dried in a few weeks.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Heck of a nice looking device! I'm very, very skeptical that this will succeed like I wish it would. Kiln drying takes a lot more than heat and airflow and will be really tough to control. I think you'll find that you'll be able to really accelerate the drying process with your kiln but you'll likely suffer a lot of checking and failure of your blanks for that reason.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, I have been using the kiln for a few weeks now and it seems to be working well.So far with the items I've put in the kiln there has been no checking at all.Some of the pieces have warped more than I thought but it seems to be working pretty well right now.I figure if the temp stays around 100-110 and the fan is moving the air around throughout the box and out the vent holes it has to dry.It would be nice to leave it on more often than I do but I don't like to leave things on or running while I'm not home. I like to come home to a shop.
Donny


----------



## FWH47 (Jun 9, 2010)

Very good save. Might I suggest that to avoid the checking and/or warping that you try boiling your green wood first. It is amazing as to the amount of saved wood that you will get. Another thing is that the boiled pieces will actually dry faster ... why? I have no idea, but they do!

Here is a link to Steven Russell's informative articles:
http://www.woodturningvideosplus.com/boiling-green-wood.html

I actually use a turkey fryer I got from Northern Tool (comes with all the necessary items) and all I added was a propane B-B-Q tank for fuel. I have cut my bowl blank losses way down using this method.

Try this and I'll bet you like it as well.


----------



## The Judge (Jun 26, 2010)

Great concept but you may want to try to incorperate some type of dehumidifacation unit this will undoubtly increase your dry time and will help with end grain checking. If the moisture is allowed to just circulate within the unit you stand a great risk of mold and bacteria overtaking the wood which may cause discoloration of certain species of wood. Keep up the inginuity you will definiately surprise yourself. Marc


----------



## Melinda_dd (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi people

I'm new on here so please forgive me for jumping in.....
I work in a workshop where we use an oven that heats to 200 degrees... could i use this for drying wood or would it split/warp it... it's on for 8 hours a day.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Melinda_dd said:


> Hi people
> 
> I'm new on here so please forgive me for jumping in.....
> I work in a workshop where we use an oven that heats to 200 degrees... could i use this for drying wood or would it split/warp it... it's on for 8 hours a day.


Quick way to ruin good wood Melinda. You're better off buying wood to turn that is already dried, and while you're doing that you can also start accumulating green/undried wood and get it drying for next year's turnings.


----------



## Melinda_dd (Aug 5, 2010)

thekctermite said:


> Quick way to ruin good wood Melinda. You're better off buying wood to turn that is already dried, and while you're doing that you can also start accumulating green/undried wood and get it drying for next year's turnings.


Won't be trying that then hey! lol many thanks will look into drying green wood.... so much to learn!


----------

